# Book Review - British Saws & Saw Makers from c1600



## AndyT (2 Sep 2014)

Anyone who has wanted to find out about the history of saws and saw makers will probably have heard about this book already. They will have read articles by Simon Barley in the Tools and Trades History Society newsletter and journal. They will have seen his helpful answers on the backsaw.net forum. They will have heard the oft-repeated news that it should be ready soon. Well now the waiting is over. It's out! This is the book that will sit beside British Planemakers and be the definitive work of history and reference on saws.

I should say that this is not really a review - I have only just got my copy and not read it yet - but I thought like-minded enthusiasts would like to see what the book covers.

First observation: it's big! Over 700 pages and lots of illustrations. It's a big paperback with good clear print and white paper.







The Contents page shows the scope:






Here are some sample views showing the impressive depth of treatment:





















As with BPM3, the bulk of the book is an alphabetical listing of makers and sellers, which will be invaluable in tracking down the origin of any old saws you may have. Entries show photos of marks on saws and trace the locations and dates of makers.
















If you want to buy a copy of this wonderful book - and I think you should! - details of how to get it are on the TATHS site at http://taths.org.uk/193-british-saws-saw-makers-from-1660-by-simon-barley-now-also-in-hardback.

The book will also be available direct from the author at the next David Stanley sale on 27 September.

If you want to meet Dr Barley - and several other noted tool historians - he is one of the speakers at a special event at the Weald and Downland open air museum on Tuesday 30 September http://www.wealddown.co.uk/Courses/...50th-anniversary-of-WL-Goodman-s-seminal-book.

[Edited to update url.]


----------



## Plumberpete (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that Andy, the book looks amazing! Hopefully Simon will be taking a few copies to the Weald & Downland Museum on the 30th as I won't be able to make it to David Stanley's.

P.S. Who's the publisher?


----------



## swagman (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks Andy. Appreciate the review. 

regards; Stewie.


----------



## AndyT (2 Sep 2014)

Plumberpete":zv2t7dj3 said:


> P.S. Who's the publisher?



The Choir Press which is a print-on-demand operation - a sensible choice for any specialist work like this, I think.


----------



## Dovetaildave (4 Sep 2014)

Looks good......quanto ?


----------



## AndyT (4 Sep 2014)

Dovetaildave":3kcju0rc said:


> Looks good......quanto ?



Currently £45 including UK p&p which I reckon is very reasonable for a specialist work on this scale.
Follow this link for ordering details and more

http://www.taths.org.uk/barley-saws.htm


----------



## jimi43 (11 Sep 2014)

Received mine the other day and it is quite an amazing piece of work and for once, affordable.

The layout is very similar to that found in BPM III, which is very comforting as it is immediately familiar enabling quick navigation.

I see it has hit the US too...

Link to the article in WK Fine Tools.com

Nice one Mr Barley...a valuable piece of work for sure.

Jimi


----------



## Corneel (11 Sep 2014)

Mine came in yesterday and I am deep into it allready. Very interesting stuff and well written.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (12 Sep 2014)

Looks good, though since the only saw I'd want to look up cost a fiver, don't think I'll break into the rewiring and running water fund just yet


----------



## bugbear (13 Sep 2014)

dunbarhamlin":omhjifjm said:


> Looks good, though since the only saw I'd want to look up cost a fiver, don't think I'll break into the rewiring and running water fund just yet



It might have only cost a fiver, but what's it _worth_? :wink: 

BugBear


----------



## Mr_P (13 Sep 2014)

Its on my wish list.

Who was the maker of that thumb hole saw in the above pic ?

Only ever seen the Disston D8 thumb hole saw before. Either I've been very lucky or they were shipped across in very large numbers since I have found two.

Edit. But then again I've not exactly been looking for one either

Spear & Jackson perhaps
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINTAGE- ... 7675.l2557


----------



## dunbarhamlin (13 Sep 2014)

To me, BB? Priceless. Super mid 19thC (a guess based on nuts and stamp instead of etch) Scottish half rip. To anyone else, pineapple all I should think


----------



## AndyT (13 Sep 2014)

Mr_P":1hl16anc said:


> Its on my wish list.
> 
> Who was the maker of that thumb hole saw in the above pic ?
> 
> ...




The text describes it as a copy of an American design, sold by a London retailer around 1920.


----------



## toolsntat (14 Sep 2014)

dunbarhamlin":1p8tv8mi said:


> Looks good, though since the only saw I'd want to look up cost a fiver, don't think I'll break into the rewiring and running water fund just yet



My last saw cost one pound and the mark is apparently not listed :shock: 

PEACE CAST.STEEL very early looking bb tenon saw

Will be showing it to Simon when I buy my copy at the Stanley tool sale :wink: 
Really hope it is not one he missed after all this time but if it is, I wonder if he does personal, on the spot, edits ?

Andy


----------



## bugbear (14 Sep 2014)

toolsntat":2ebor70l said:


> dunbarhamlin":2ebor70l said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, though since the only saw I'd want to look up cost a fiver, don't think I'll break into the rewiring and running water fund just yet
> ...



The later edition always more complete, but someone has to do the first edition.

As soon as you do an edition, people send in the ones you missed, but until you do an edition, why would would they?

BugBear (with a plane blade maker not listed in BPM III)


----------



## AndyT (14 Sep 2014)

Errata etc will appear on the backsaw.net forum. There are lots of references in the book to extra material which will appear there. This seems to me to be a sensible approach. As BB says, there has to be a decision to stop work and publish, in the certain knowledge that there will be more material to include.


----------



## jimi43 (14 Sep 2014)

I love having this as a reference work as I do BPM3....but at the end of the day, this forum...and other excellent online sources provide information on the most obscure of makers...not only saws and planes either.

Sadly....I browse these references at night....and store in unused grey cells all sorts of information almost useless to anyone else on this planet.

It's a great historical work Mr Barley....well done!!

Jim


----------



## Corneel (15 Sep 2014)

I got a complaint from my daughter. After leafing through the book she says I'm mental.


----------



## bugbear (15 Sep 2014)

AndyT":1vq3ortc said:


> Errata etc will appear on the backsaw.net forum. There are lots of references in the book to extra material which will appear there. This seems to me to be a sensible approach. As BB says, there has to be a decision to stop work and publish, in the certain knowledge that there will be more material to include.



It is precisely the meritorious publication of the first edition that causes the additional material to be sent, and also provides (implicitly) a place to send it to.

BPM (I) is quite thin, but without it BPM III would not have happened.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (15 Sep 2014)

bugbear":1stb1lm5 said:


> BPM (I) is quite thin, but without it BPM III would not have happened.
> 
> BugBear



... and BPM IV should be out in time for your 2015 Christmas present lists ...


----------



## bugbear (15 Sep 2014)

AndyT":361lsapi said:


> bugbear":361lsapi said:
> 
> 
> > BPM (I) is quite thin, but without it BPM III would not have happened.
> ...



And to bring sanity to BPM III prices...

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (13 Mar 2019)

As so correctly predicted above, much more information has come Simon's way since publication of the first edition. (148 pages worth!)
For discussion of this, and information about how to get the extra material, see this forum thread:

http://www.backsaw.net/forum/index.php? ... nload.1073


----------

